# Hymer 644 2.8jtd performance?



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

OK this is a very difficult question to answer, but what kind of performance should I expect from a Hymer B644?

I test drove a 2003 Hymer B644 with the 2.8jtd Fiat engine yesterday, I had hoped for quite a bit better performance than the Hymer S555 that we are trading in.

Let me set out the spec of the test drive, the MH had about 1/4 tank of fuel and 1/2 full fresh water tank (empty waste water tank) it was carrying no other extras ie no luggage or gas tanks, it did have a roof mounted A/C unit fitted. There were three passengers totaling approx 250Kg.

Most of the time during acceleration I seemed to be foot to the floor to make any head way.

I have driven a Fiat Ducato van with the 2.8jtd engine and it pulled like an Ox! now I realise that the B644 is quite a bit heavier than the Fiat panel van but I had hoped for a little better performance.

Could any one give me a feeling of what performance I should be expecting from this M/H? my worry is that there maybe a turbo fault.

Thanks

Barrie

PS also posted over in the Fiat tech section on this forum

(Mod Note. Post removed from Fiat forum. It causes great confusion if two identical threads are running.

If you don't get enough responses here, one of the Mods will move this entire thread to the Fiat forum for you. No problem at all.   )


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Barrie,

I have a 2.8jtd Ducato A-class that has had a remap, giving about 30bhp more, so I can give you a 'before and after' idea.

When I first got the van, the performance was fine, it pulled well and was quiet when cruising, but it's no sports car!

I had it remapped by boosters 2 years ago, and the main difference is that it now sits in 5th gear all day long on the motorway, very rarely needing to change down on a hill. it is more relaxing to drive.

My van is 4000kg in cruising trim.

I wouldn't have had the remap, but for the need to change down to 4th whenever an incline appeared.

Acceleration from rest is much the same, as the power can't be transmitted to the road effectively - just get wheel spin now (in 1st 2nd and 3rd gear!).

If the Hymer you're looking at is struggling to keep up with traffic, and you need to constantly change down gears, especially in town, then there may well be a problem. I find 3rd the most useful gear in town, only using 2nd or 1st if completely stationary.

Does the turbo make any noise?

David


----------



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

David

There was no turbo noise that I noticed, even my Audi A4 gives a reassureing whoosing of the turbo.

There was no turbo surge either, I thought at the time of the drive that 3.5 tonnes of weight was surpressing the surge!

The vehicle drove very nice, it almost glided along, and I did have to change down gears quite a bit.

Maybe the problem is that my existing MH with old Merc engine is really stuck in top gear once it is over 40MPH, maybe 45 is the change down point from 5th gear.

Thanks

Barrie


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We have a 2003 B644 with that engine and it pulls fine. I tend to watch the revs and change down when they drop so without going out and testing it I couldn't tell you the speeds but I suppose we do tend to change down to 4th on an incline - hubby would be able to give you a better answer but he is away at the moment. We have cruise control fitted and overall are averaging about 29.2mpg with perfectly acceptable performance but it is no racing car.

Chris


----------



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

Chris

Thanks for the reply, maybe I was not expecting to change down as much as I did, and you have mentioned this.

On my existing Merc (non turbo) there is just no point in changing down unless the speed drops to less than 45 mph.

Regards

Barrie


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

We had our 2003 2.8 JTD Auto remapped by Boosters and are very pleased with the performance, even more so when towing the Polo (1100kg). when going solo and cruising at 60 mph (2000 rpm) we average 25-26 mpg which considering its an auto box, is quite good me thinks.


----------



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

Roger

Where are these Booster people? We are over in Hythe by the way.

I would not have liked to tow 1100Kg with the 644 that I am buying!

Me thinks there is a problem, I am not picking it up until the 3rd July so I will have time to sort things out with the dealer.

Thanks for your input.

Regards

Barrie


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Barrie

You have a PM.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Fiat 2.8jtd*

Remember that this model was produced with two different 5th gear ratios as well.

One is significantly lower than the other.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Listen for any hissing when accelerating.

We had a 2.8 Bessacarr with a luton that was markedly poorer, performance wise than I had expected, having driven various goods and PSVs over the years

Had it remapped by TB Turbos, and the difference was very noticeable; and enjoyable

3 months later it was back to square 1 with a hissing under power

Fiat dealer and independant garage couldn't find problem, but I did by accident ----
the large tube to the turbo had a virtually undetectable split near the turbo end
I found it by running my hands under the tube where it connected and getting oil on them

A quick circumcision with a small hacksaw and stanley knife, leaving just enough to fit back into place; and two good jubilee clips solved the problem and brought performance back to smile inducing levels

e.g.
before remap = A6 to Buxton - dual carriageway - unladen - 3rd/4th gears @35 mph
after remap = same road - 5th gear @ 45 to 50, or 4th gear 60 mph


----------



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

Otto

Your thoughts on the lack of performance are similar to mine, just a lack of boost pressure.

Only trouble is I could not hear any hissing.

I think I might go and have a look over the MH, trouble is it is a 2 hour drive away.

Thanks

Barrie


----------

